# فهرس مواضيع التصميم



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

*6.فهرس مواضيع التصميم **i. مواضيع التكييف و التبريد
*​ 


[*=right]مشروع تكييف كامل
 
[*=right]جدول الكسب الحراري عبر النوافذ لحساب حمل التكييف 
[*=right]*************************مخططات مستشفى 100 سرير كاملة ******************************as built drawing 
[*=right]مشروع قنبلة الموسم 
[*=right]للتعلم: حسابات الحمل الحراري لمستشفى 
[*=right]لكل مهندس تكييف ملفات excel مفيدة جدااا 
[*=right]Expansion Tank Calculation for Closed Chilled Water System 
[*=right]تكلفة التدفئة المركزية فوريا (آلة حاسبة )نتائج فورية 
[*=right]غرف العمليات والافاقه والتخدير 
[*=right]مجموعة معادلات مستخدمة في حساب أحمال التبريد في مجال التبيرد ومجال التكييف 
[*=right]المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings 
[*=right]طرق حساب حجمexpantion tank 
[*=right]جدول درجات الحراره لبعض المحاصيل 
[*=right]السرعات في الانابيب 
[*=right]Hood and Fan Selection 
[*=right]مشروع تدفئة وتكييف كامل
مهندس محمد-ميك ضرورى
اسرار تصميم دوائر المياه المثلجه والتحكم بها
سؤال لمهندسي التبريد
استفسار :
حساب قدرة مراوح السحب
fresh air
Diffusers
اسرار الاستشاري في تصميم التكييف
عندي مشروع تشلير AHU's ممكن اقلبه FCU's افيدوني
كمية الهواء اللازمة لحمل التبريد
كتاب قوي في تصميم أعمال التكييف
تكييف مجالس محتاج مشوره؟؟؟؟
سؤال للناس الطيبة ... بخصوص التشيلر
jet diffuser
خطوات منظمه لتعلم التكييف
توضيح بسيط
نداء حار الى محترفي التكييف
تكييف مبنى من عدة أدوار ... سؤال لخبراء التكييف
تهويه مواقف السيارات
سؤال :
سؤال تانى لعمالقة التكييف
الفرق بين منظومة erv و hrv المستخدمة في الفريش اير
مســــــــــــــأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأعده
سؤال بالنسبه للدكتات
الى مهندسي التكييف يرجى الاطلاع
سؤال حول تكييف مطعم
طلب استشارة
الأخوه/mohamed mech&Zanitty رجاءالحمل الحرارى لكل غرفه بالمستشفيات
محطة تجهيز ماء مبرد
فقط أريد التأكد ... برنامج هاب كارير ... مبنى به طابقين + سرداب
أرجوا المساعدة: عند اختيار وحدة المناولة ahu ... هل نختار static pressure أو total pressure
الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح
ماذا لو كانت سعة المكيف (الطن) مناسبة و لكن كمية الهواء (cfm( قليلة
اذا تم وضع نفس المكيف :في الرياض -في جدة هل يعطيني نفس التبريد واذا لا فلماذا لو سمحتم
BTU/hr ≠ 1.08 * CFM * ΔT- هل من معترض!!!
مطروح للنقاش وللتحميل ashrae standard 90.1
حساب نازعات الرطوبة dehumidifier من المسابح المغلقة؟؟؟
استكمالا لموضوع اخونا زانيتي كتاب كارير الرائع- ملف اكسل كارير لحساب الاحمال
حصر لمخطط تكييف
الاستاذ muhammed mec ارجو الاجابة العاجلة جدا جدا
حساب مروحه دخان الهروب (Smoke Ventilation Calculations)
غرف التبريد والتجميد
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
محاضرات تكييف قيمة جداً
رجاء تحميل فورمه شيت test&balance
حساب اوزان الصاج
Return & Fresh Air & Exhaust %
كيف يتم تصميم شبكات الهواءالمضغوط
تكييف مختبرات الدم
على طريقه اخوانا زانيتي :ثلاث اسئله وجواب واحد!!
ممكن مساعدة
اكبر نكته - طريقه كاريير لحساب الاحمال ليس لها اسم!!!
تكييف المسابح
ارجو المساعدة
كيف يتم تصميم شبكات الـ Frish Air و شبكات الـ Exhaust Air
سؤال الى مهندسي التكييف بمدينة جدة
كلام فاضي = خبره السوق
رابط تحميل الكتاب ihve
مشكله مكيف
حساب وزن الصاج
موضوع تهوية jet fan car parking
افيدوني رجاءا
طلب مساعدة عاجلة
الى الاستاذ mohamad mech عاجل رجاءا
الضغط المطلوب من مضخة تبريد مكثف ال( تشيلر )
الى الستاذ mohamad mech
ما هي درجات الحرارة القياسية للجلر (ماء الدخول والخروج)
Low delta-T syndrome
طريقة تصميم التكييف المركزي لمنزل من الصفر
Capitoline trans-a-plate design manual for heating, ventilation and air conditioning: With coordinat
ضغط الهواء داخل الدكت
كيفية حساب ضغط الهواء داخل الدكت
مشكلتي مع مكيفي
طلب مشورتكم في تكييف فيلا سكنية وحساب الاحمال الحرارية
chiller and pumps
ارجوا المساعده رجاءا في المخازن المبرده للاغذيه
ماهو الحمل الكهربائى المطلوب لتكييف المساحة التالية
سؤال فى التبريد
كيف ؟
هام جدا الى اهل الخبرة
نظام سحب الهواء
سؤال بنعم او لأ
من الامارات طالبكم
Air handling units
تركيب مكيف سبيليت
سؤال عن المكيف الكنتوري
3 اسئله و اجابه واحده
I need your help please
التكييف المركزي للفلل
HVAC Calculation
الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد ان يحترف تصميم التكييف الجزء الثانى
تكييف الصوبه الزجاجيه
الي عايز يحسب ال external static pressure لوحدات المناولة يقرأ الموضوع ده
سؤال Static press loss in ductwork calculation
Linear slot diffuser sizing سؤال
سلام ... سؤال سريع على الماشي من زميلكم في العمارة ^__^
مالفرق ؟؟
لماذا يستخدم الplenum box
وحدات التكييف المخصصة لغرف الكنترول و المعلومات
سؤال وارجو الافادة
كتابين من شركة كارير هديه فى تصميم داكت الهواء و المضخات
كتاب عن تمديدات التكييف المركزى باللغة العربية
عذرا المقصود سؤال كيف نختار ال diffuser
كيفية اختيار الgrills&diffusers
سؤالين هامين الرجاء المساعدة
Mechanical Check List
لخبراء chilled water
البكج يونت سؤال مهم
حمل تكييف مسبح مغلق... يرجى التدقيق
سؤال عن كيف يتم اختيار قطر ال flexable duct لتوصيله مع ال vav او الدفيوزر؟ 
 

*ii. مواضيع الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
*​ 


[*=right]المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings
 
[*=right]هدية الصباح : صحي خالص خالص برنامج لامه الشهير 
[*=right]موضوعي الأول :تصميم مالم يصممه المصممون بالموقع 
[*=right]تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون بالموقع 1- water hammer arrestors 
[*=right]2- تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون roof drain 
[*=right]3-تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون -Grease Interceptor Sizing

سؤال حول مضخة توزيع الماء لمبنى booster pump
معلومات عن السباكة من الكود العالمي 2009 الجزء الثاني
Booster pumps
مطلوب إجابة
Pump selection guide lines
استفسار عن مضخات
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
اكسل شيت لحسابfixture unit
رجاء تحميل فورمه شيت test&balance
أهمية إستخدام ال ( Diversity factor ) الصحيح
حساب ارتفاع الخزان العالى
كيفية اختيار مضخة رفع الصرف ؟؟؟؟
أخطاء ميكانيكية شائعة
إختيار المضخة المناسبة
طلب تصميم شبكة تغذية مياه
الى اهل الخبره مش عارف اصمم صحى عايز حد يشرحى الصحى
تصميم شبكة صرف الأمطار وشبكة الصرف العام
هوامش في التغذية بالمياه و أعمال الصرف الصحي
Mechanical Check List 
 

*iii. مواضيع اعمال الحريق
*​ 


[*=right]Jocky pump capacity
 
[*=right]مكافحة الحريق / fire fighting 
[*=right]المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings 
[*=right]تصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق برشاشات الماء خطوة خطوة 
[*=right]mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي

سؤال عن كيفية حساب القدرة الكهربائية للطلمبات
خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق
ارجو الافاده
NFPA 13 Installation of Sprinkler Systems
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
من أين نبدأ تركيبات شبكة اطفاء الحريق بالرشاشات تلقائية العمل
Mechanical Check List 
 

*iv. مواضيع الغازات الطبيه *
​ 


[*=right]مراجع و مخططات و حسابات الغازات الطبية ---- medical gas
 
[*=right]حسابات خزان و مواسير غاز البترول المسال lpg - calculation 
[*=right]المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings
سؤال فى medical gases alarm (AVSU)
سؤال فى شبكات الغازات الطبية 
 
*v. مواضيع اخرى*​ 


[*=right]موقع هندسى جامد
 
[*=right]ملف كامل و راااااااائع يحتوي على مجموعة من قوانين الابعاد والقياسات الهندسية
أرجو مساعدتي
ارجو مساعدتي بمشروع تخرجي
مساعدة في اعادة تأهيل مسبح
Mechanical Check List 
 *
*​


----------

